# Wasatch Wing & Clay



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm thinking about joining. Anyone who is currently a member or was a member have any thoughts? If not this one where would you join (I live in Draper so I really like the proximity)?

Thanks


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Excellent club with exceptional grounds. You won't regret joining, Brian has done a great job turning this place around from the previous owners. This is a first class club and given the proximity you will have a great time. I have been extremely impressed with the amount of cover and cleaniness of the property. We ran a tial there this past May and can't wait to run another. It is just that nice!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Excellent club with exceptional grounds. You won't regret joining, Brian has done a great job turning this place around from the previous owners. This is a first class club and given the proximity you will have a great time. I have been extremely impressed with the amount of cover and cleaniness of the property. We ran a tial there this past May and can't wait to run another. It is just that nice!


+1


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

You won't regret it. Talk to Brian about his goals and you will know that this place is going to get better.
[attachment=0:nb14kkef]P1020297resize.jpg[/attachment:nb14kkef]


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I haven't hunted there, but I did shoot one of the Browning shoots down there, its a first class operation for sure. I saw all kinds of birds while there. If it wasn't so far I might joined it.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

What are the costs? What are the benefits of going there instead of a club that requires no membership? Been really debating going out there and joining.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I have been a member there since it opened but havent really hunted there much, I got it as a place close by that I could take my young boys to and keep them excited about hunting. I do think they do a good job as far as up keep and maintaining cover and it is a quality place. unfortunately I dont go very much because it is pricey by my standards, I believe 19 bucks a rooster :shock: , I like that they do special events i.e Trails, trap shoots and dog training seminar's as well as the Phantom & the Ghost Holloween hunt, thats a blast !

Although it's close to "real hunting", I just cant feel REAL good about planted birds


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> What are the costs? What are the benefits of going there instead of a club that requires no membership? Been really debating going out there and joining.


They have member rates and non-member rates...
The rates are posted on their web site.

A couple of reasons it has worked for me.
1. Close to home and I call ahead to find out if they're busy. The times I have picked to go out just has been pretty much by myself.
2. My wife is a stroke survivor and is a little self conscious when shooting. I can take her out there when there is little pressure and they understand and work with her. 
3. Access to a lot of ground for the dove hunt. ( available to members only and he caps the number of hunters) No additional cost other then your membership.
4. Access to the ground for predator hunts. Have taken one coyote so far.
5. Great place to train dogs.

So far I have used the trap range, The five stand range, and hunted doves. I am looking forward to trying out the rest of the facilities and feel so far that I have gotten my moneys worth.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I haven't hunted there for years now. Back when I did go, the owner's name was Mariam Bingham or something like that. Is he not involved anymore? He was a great guy and his son that helped us out most times was also a good guy.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Marian is a great guy......... I am not "In the know" but I understand he and owner group had a Falling out and they brought in another guy to run the place and kinda forced Marian out.


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Can't say anything negative about Brian.BUT the owners are pretty ruthless.Marion built his business over 7 years and had it flat out stolen from him.....It will be a cold day in hell before they get a dime from me.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Marion built his business over 7 years and had it flat out stolen from him.....It will be a cold day in hell before they get a dime from me.


I agree. The way I heard it is they weaseled right in on the Binghams.

Marion had been leasing the land for years, had all of his kids and even his wife helping to run the family business. What a great family...Then those WWC guys offer to come in and help him with a long term deal and the money to back it up with property development. Awesome business partner, right? Two years later Marion's out the door like yesterday's trash.

It hurts me not to go out to the WWC because it's close to my dad's house and I'd love to take him out there sometimes. I can't swallow the treachery that took place there, though. They'e a bunch of crooked jerks if you ask me.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I will say this, I have put on two trials on that property. The first one several years ago before Brian took it over. It was by far THE WORST TRIAL EVER! The cover was terrible, they wouldn't let us run on any of the grounds that actually had cover. The place was not well kept. I swore we would never go back.

The second was this past May. I was told I needed to give the place a chance and check it out. WOW, what a difference. Clean, tons of cover, and the customer service was exceptional.

All I can offer is my own experience. At this point we can't wait to run another trial there. Night and day difference.


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

:O•-:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> I'm thinking about joining. Anyone who is currently a member or was a member have any thoughts? If not this one where would you join (I live in Draper so I really like the proximity)?
> 
> Thanks


Your post kinda got side swiped....I don't know jack about what happened in the past, but I joined this year and have been happy with the club. Brian has been a good host and I haven't been disappointed with the service or club offerings. I have a few friends who are members as well and can't recall one of them having any issues.


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

:O•-:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

brittonpoint said:


> Didn't intend to hijack the thread...Brian is currently doing a good job from what I hear.BUT he isn't the one responsible for cleaning up the mess.


I think you made that clear earlier....original poster ask about the club currently. I really could care less about the dirty laundry....just how its currently operating and services provided....which all seem to be getting good marks from current clients.


----------



## hessian (Sep 21, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> USMARINEhuntinfool said:
> 
> 
> > What are the costs? What are the benefits of going there instead of a club that requires no membership? Been really debating going out there and joining.
> ...


+1


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I hunted out there on the property many years ago when I was still in the Corps. The prices were decent then, 14 bucks a rooster, no membership fee. The fees seem a little high to me to be paying a membership fee then 19 bucks a bird seems kind of steep. Thanks again, sorry for the hi-jack.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the info. I know one of the owners and I can personally vouch for him. Just wanted to know how it was currently doing as it is close to home.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

So I joined and I'm heading out tomorrow morning with the wife and pup!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Have fun! Its a great place. I have a group of about 10 who will be heading out there the day before Thanksgiving. I am sure we will have a blast.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

It was fun and we had a blast. We will be there the day before Thanksgiving as well (6 of us). Maybe we'll see you there.


----------

